# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  مجلات متخصصة في القانون الدولي

## هيثم الفقى

*مجلة معهد ستانفورد للقانون الدولي
Stanford Journal of International Law
http://www-leland.stanford.edu/group/SJIL

*مجلة متخصصة بالقانون الدولي
Virginia Journal of International Law
http://scs.student.virginia.edu/~vjil/ 

*مجلة متخصصة بشؤون توحيد القانون 
Uniform Law Review
http://www.unidroit.org/english/publ...s/rev-main.htm

*مجلة متخصصة بالقانون الدولي والسياسة الدولية
UCLA Journal of International Law and Foreign Affairs
http://www.law.ucla.edu/student/organizations/jilfa

*مجلة متخصصة بالقانون الدولي والقانون المقارن
Tulane Journal of International and Comparative Law
http://www.law.tulane.edu/journals/jicl.htm 

*كتاب سنوي حول التغيرات القانونية في الاتحاد الاوروبي
Tulane European and Civil Law
http://www.law.tulane.edu/journals/jecl/menu.htm 

*مجلة القانون الدولي والعلوم السياسية الصادرة عن جامعة نيويورك 
New York University Journal of International Law & Politics
http://www.nyu.edu/pubs/jilp/

*مجلة جامعة ميشيغان المتخصصة بالقانون الدولي
Michigan Journal of International Law
http://www.law.umich.edu/pubs/journals/mjil/

*مجلة متخصصة بقانون اللجوء 
International Journal of Refugee Law
http://www.oup.co.uk/reflaw

*مجلة جامعة انديانا المخصصة للدراسات القانونية الدولية
Indiana Journal of Global Legal Studies
http://ijgls.indiana.edu/

*المجلة الاوروبية للقانون الدولي
The European Journal of International Law
http://www.ejil.org/

*مجلة جامعة موري للقانون الدولي
Emory International Law Review
http://www.law.emory.edu/EILR/eilrhome.htm

*مجلة متخصصة بشؤون القانون الدولي
Cardozo Arts and Entertainment Law Journal
http://www.yu.edu/csl/journals/aelj/

*المجلة الكندية للسياسة والقانون الدوليين
Canadian Foreign Policy Journal
http://temagami.carleton.ca/npsia/cfpj/

*مجلة جامعة تكساس المتخصصة بالقانون الدولي 
Texas International Law Journal
http://www.utexas.edu/law/journals/tilj/index.shtml

*مجلة القانون الدولي الصادرة عن كلية الحقوق في جامعة كاليفورنيا 
Hastings International and Comparative Law Review
http://www.uchastings.edu/hiclr/

*مجلة القانون الدولي الصادرة عن جامعة هارفرد 
Harvard International Law Journal
http://www.law.harvard.edu/Studorgs/ilj/

*مجلة القانون الدولي الصادرة عن كلية حقوق جامعة واشنطن 
American University Journal of International Law and Policy
http://www.wcl.american.edu/pub/ilr/home.htm

*مجلة القانون الدولي الصادرة عن جامعة كورنل
Cornell International Law Journal
http://www.lawschool.cornell.edu/ilj/home.html

*مجلة القانون الاقتصادي الدولي 
Journal of International Economic Law 
http://www3.oup.co.uk/jielaw/contents/

*مجلة جامعة بنسلفانيا للقانون الاقتصادي الدولي 
University of Pennsylvania Journal of International Economic Law 
http://www.law.upenn.edu/journals/jiel/

المصدر : منتدى معين صباري القانوني

----------

